Ask HN: How would you monetize $100k of cloud CPU credits in three months? - jwulf
======
chatmasta
Make an image host (e.g. imgur.com) and tell reddit you are trying to spend
$100k in cloud credits.

(Assuming bandwidth is included)

------
fxfan
Are you part of that "fast" startup accelerator for "busy founders"?

~~~
jwulf
hahahahaha - no, just pivoting before these credits expire.

------
itcheeze
I'm guessing its probably prohibited, but maybe you can sell the credits.

~~~
jwulf
Interested in buying some? :-) It would be a risk also that whoever buys them
violates the T&C by running a DDOS on the NSA or something...

~~~
itcheeze
Ha, good point. I'd love to buys some ... I think I have a dollar or two...

------
jwulf
Turns out crypto mining is banned under the terms of service

------
jwulf
I was thinking mining some CPU-mined alt coin, maybe....

